# Ok I have some more ???



## ScottBly257 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok so I only know how to run DC very simple does any ony have some photos of the underside of there track so I can get a better idea of what I'm getting into with DCC. Example wires soldered to track, power booster placement and so on. I've looked at the drawings of DCC but all I get is frustrated red and blue squiggly lines don't tell me S#*! 
What does BUS wire mean?
Also if I'm going to get this atlas track if I use the pre made curves do I run wires to each piece or every 2-3 feet? 
Thanks Scott


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

ScottBly257 said:


> Ok so I only know how to run DC very simple does any ony have some photos of the underside of there track so I can get a better idea of what I'm getting into with DCC. Example wires soldered to track, power booster placement and so on. I've looked at the drawings of DCC but all I get is frustrated red and blue squiggly lines don't tell me S#*!


Looking at the underside of a layout with wires isn't going to mean much to you if you can't understand the schematics, it's just going to be a lot of wires that you won't be able to decipher.

You really need to understand basic schematic wiring. I'll try to find a simple web page that explains it for beginning model railroaders.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

http://dccwiki.com/Tutorial

plus a search here for DCC wiring or some such will yield threads with good info

good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ScottBly257 said:


> Ok so I only know how to run DC very simple does any ony have some photos of the underside of there track so I can get a better idea of what I'm getting into with DCC. Example wires soldered to track, power booster placement and so on. I've looked at the drawings of DCC but all I get is frustrated red and blue squiggly lines don't tell me S#*!
> What does BUS wire mean?
> Also if I'm going to get this atlas track if I use the pre made curves do I run wires to each piece or every 2-3 feet?
> Thanks Scott


DCC, I don't know much about,

A copy and paste for you,
What is a BUS? 
In the DCC system architecture, a BUS  is a subsystem that transfers data or power between DCC components. Unlike a point-to-point connection, a BUS  can logically connect several peripherals over the same set of wires. Each BUS  defines its set of connectors to physically plug devices, cards or cables together.  
 Early computer BUSes were literally parallel electrical BUSes  with multiple connections, but the term is now used for any physical arrangement that provides the same logical functionality as a parallel electrical BUS. 
On our DCC layout, we have a few different BUSes:
1. DCC Signal / Power BUS - this is what powers the track locomotives and sends the DCC signal to the decoders.
2. DCC Command BUS - the network of controllers that control the locos.
3. DCC Feedback BUS - a network of feedback modules that allow you to monitor the location of your locos.
4. DCC Booster BUS - a means to increase the power on your layout by connecting multiple power boosters.
Different DCC systems use different BUS architecture. The image below shows the XpressNET BUS and power feed architecture. LocoNET, used by Digitrax and Fleischmann DCC systems uses a different BUS that combines the Command BUS, Booster BUS and Feedback BUS.

Or, A bus line (leave out the DCC) for me means,
It is a main wire that you can hook into to connect other wire hook ups.
Say you have 50 lights to hook up, you run a bus line and hook up the 50 lights into it.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

Basic terminology:

A BUS wire is the main power conduit to supply power to an area.

A FEEDER is the wire that is attached directly to the rail to power it.

The feeder(s) connect to the main bus which connects to the power supply or distribution panel.

These terms apply to any layout wiring, standard DC or DCC.


----------

